# Grid 2 im Vollbild immer schwarzer Rand



## Rapolution (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo, ich habe heute Grid 2 gekauft und bereits angespielt. Nach so 3 Stunden habe ich mal alt+tab gedrückt, da ich eine Skype-Nachricht erhalten hatte. Dabei hat sich Grid 2 in den Fenstermodus verändert. Wenn ich jetzt durch die Videooptionen die Auflösung wieder auf 1920x1080 stelle und auch auf Vollbild, dann ist immer ein schwarzer Rand von ca. 2 cm an allen seiten. Spiel neustarten bringt nichts und alt+enter macht auch nicht den Rand weg. Aber wenn es im Fenstermodus ist, dann ist da kein schwarzer Rand.
Wie kriege ich den schwarzen Rand weg?

MfG 
Rapolution


----------



## infantri (15. Juni 2013)

HM ich hab das problem nur wenn ich dawnsampling einschalte, ein beenden und neu starten bringt abhilfe. schau mal nach ob die auflösung noch stimmt und stell das bild format auf 16:9 z.b dann sollte es wieder gehen.

Zur not lösche einfach im benutzer ordner die hardware daten dann sollte alles resettet sein.

MFG


----------



## Rapolution (15. Juni 2013)

Habe Format 16:9 und auflösung stimmt auch, bringt nix


----------



## happypcuser (20. Juni 2013)

Ya also das MUSS an der auflösung liegen wenn du auf einem Vollbild Format spielst, aber trotzdem schwarze Balken sind, überprüfe die Auflösung wirklich noch einmal!

Außerdem kann es sehr gut sein das man das Spiel auf Widescreen spielen musst ich weiß es aber nicht, weil ich das Spiel selber nicht habe. Aber was ich weiß ist, dass es an der Auflösung liegt !


----------



## infantri (20. Juni 2013)

Ne mit der auflösung hat das nichts zu tun, hab das problem auch nur wenn ich was verstelle und es wieder ändern will, es klappt nur nach dem neustarten des games, warum das aber bei ihm nicht geht verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Rapolution (20. Juni 2013)

Ja,
also wenn ich die Auflösung auf 1920x1080 Stelle und den Fenstermodus aktiviere, ist ja kein schwarzer Rand, nur wenn ich dann noch auf Vollbild stelle.


----------



## infantri (21. Juni 2013)

Hast du mal versucht unter benutzer, eigene dokumente, my games, grid,hardware setting die config gelöschen? So ist ja alles nochmal resettet vielleicht speichert der einfach deine einstellung nicht mehr.

Ich hab das problem zwar nicht wenn ich mal auf den desktop muss, allerdings reagiert das game nicht mehr sodass ich nochmal alt+tab und es nochmal versuchen muss. Scheinbar hat jeder so sein problemchen mit grid^^

MFG


----------



## Rapolution (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
danke es hat funkioniert  endlich wieder den vollen Rennspaß erleben.

MfG Rapolution


----------



## infantri (21. Juni 2013)

Wunderbar


----------



## happypcuser (23. Juni 2013)

gut


----------

